# Cheap beads for crafting



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

the other day I was at a thrift shop and noticed containers of cheap jewelry. the containers were $10.00 and up. I bought a few of them and got a variety of jewelry. If I had to buy the beads in a string at the craft store it would have cost $5.00 and up. I figure I got a few hundred dollars of beads for less then $50.00. Some of the jewelry I'm going to keep and give away. The rest I will take apart and use it for crafting.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Glad I found this thread. I bought 4 boxes of 50's jewelry from a yard sale. Kinda once in a blue moon thing. So far, after many hours of work washing and looking up makers, I have sold 90 bracelets and not sure how many necklaces and have not even shown all the earrings yet. Learning DIY displays from Pinterest and making some necklaces, I finally have a section of jewelry display in my antique mall space. Adding jewelry has been a big blessing. My space in mall is located in the back, but open on 2 sides before the aisle so lazy people walk thru it. I love beading but it is more a winter thing to me. Got one 2 dollar bag of jewelry at yard sale recently and got 4 name brand necklaces and 5 pretty bracelets. Soaking in the sink right now, Everything scrubbed in antibacterial dawn and I put a sign up too to that extent. I have learned that cramming a sales space is too confusing for many people, and I have sold more not junking up a space. Yard saleing is a big deal here for us - my house is 50 feet from main house with daughter, sil and 5 grandchildren, all young. They had to get a kia van that holds all 8 of us and off we go. Will go this week to a big thrift shop here (near Roanoke) and pilfer thru their jewelry which is a general mess. Probably straighten it while at it. Should find a few things I can use or resell.


----------

